# MEDIO FÍSICO > Aguas Marinas y Litoral > Aguas Marinas >  Mar Menor, problemas medioambientales

## G20

El Mar Menor necesita soluciones reales

Ecologistas en Acción ha denunciado que este último episodio de grandes lluvias y grandes avenidas ha provocado, una vez más, la entrada de grandes flujos de contaminación agraria al Mar Menor.

Durante las avenidas buena parte de la contaminación agraria acumulada en el Campo de Cartagena durante meses o años es arrastrada hacia el Mar Menor a través de la entrada directa de grandes volúmenes de agua que tienen una elevada concentración de nutrientes, causantes de la eutrofización de la laguna, además de arrastrar una importante cantidad de sedimentos procedentes sobre todo de las zonas agrícolas. Esta contaminación agraria que entra a la laguna durante las grandes avenidas no puede ser gestionada ni eliminada con colectores, tanques de tormenta o filtros verdes, que son las únicas actuaciones previstas por la administración regional como supuesta solución para el Mar Menor y cuya eficacia general es muy cuestionable.

La organización ecologista advierte, contra el optimismo del gobierno regional, que unas cuantas tuberías o los tanques de tormenta, que fueron concebidos para los espacios urbanos y no para evitar la contaminación difusa, no van mejorar el estado de la laguna.

Para Ecologistas en Acción, las verdaderas soluciones a la contaminación del Mar Menor, como el actual episodio de avenidas acaba de poner de manifiesto, pasan por:

Atajar el descontrol del regadío en el Campo de Cartagena, con una auditoría que elimine todos los perímetros ilegales.
Reducir la contaminación agraria en origen, con medidas efectivas, cuantificables y verificables en aplicación de la Directiva de Nitratos y de la declaración del Campo de Cartagena como Zona Vulnerable.
Ecologistas en Acción ha denunciado que este último episodio de grandes lluvias y grandes avenidas ha provocado, una vez más, la entrada de grandes flujos de contaminación agraria al Mar Menor.
Aplicar medidas naturales de retención a lo largo de todo el Campo de Cartagena, que actúan como trampas de nutrientes desde cada parcela agraria hasta las proximidades del Mar Menor.
En las franjas cercanas a la laguna, recuperar superficies naturales de humedal (no confundir con los filtros verdes), que son los únicos capaces de retener y eliminar nutrientes en caso de avenidas.
Se sabe que las superficies de humedal, tanto las existentes como las que se podrían recuperar, son capaces de automantenerse de forma natural, no sólo aguantan los episodios de avenida sino que durante los mismos almacenan temporalmente grandes volúmenes de agua que en los días siguientes van drenando lentamente hacia el Mar Menor. En este proceso los humedales naturales actúan como un riñón, eliminando entre el 60 y el 90% de la carga de nutrientes antes de que las aguas alcancen la laguna.

Ecologistas en Acción pide una vez más que cualquier inversión en el Mar Menor responda a un plan de gestión integrada que cuente con el consenso cientifico-técnico y con una amplia participación ciudadana, en el que las medidas se seleccionen después de valorar el coste-efectividad de cada opción. En dicho plan es fundamental considerar la entrada de nutrientes durante las grandes avenidas y, junto a las otras tres líneas de actuación señaladas, recuperar superficies de humedal natural que se han ido perdiendo a causa de la actividad agraria y urbanísitco-especulativa.

Por otra parte, una vez más un episodio de lluvias intensas da lugar a inundaciones y daños graves en otros muchos lugares de la Región de Murcia en los que se ha construido en zonas inundables y en ocasiones se ha ocupado directamente el espacio de los cauces, como Espinardo (donde se ha ocupado el espacio de una rambla y se han entubado las acequias de drenaje). Frente a ello las cuantiosas inversiones en obra civil no resuelven el problema, como se demuestra una y otra vez.

¿Cuáles son las verdaderas soluciones a las avenidas?

La Directiva europea de prevención de riesgos de inundaciones reconoce que las crecidas son fenómenos naturales y que las soluciones no pasan por más cemento, sino por una gestión del territorio más sostenible, y por respetar las zonas inundables. Urge adaptar los planes municipales de ordenación urbana a la cartografía de zonas inundables, única solución eficaz frente a las pérdidas materiales y en ocasiones de vidas humanas provocadas por haber permitido, de forma activa y/o pasiva, la ocupación de zonas inundables.

Para terminar, Ecologistas en Acción lamentó el trágico balance de estas riadas, y quiso expresar su solidaridad con las familias de las víctimas mortales, así como con las poblaciones más afectadas, como Los Alcázares.

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...uciones-reales

----------

F. Lázaro (27-dic-2016),pietro (28-dic-2016),termopar (27-dic-2016)

----------

